# January 2015 Contest COMMENTS.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

New contest up and running:



> This month's theme, something to brighten up the dreary winter days:
> 
> "Fun in the Sun! "
> 
> This month's theme picked by LoveEcho


Post your pics here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...photo-contest-january-2015-a.html#post6399026

A reminder to review the rules before posting (I do try to change and clarify items once in a while). 

Remember that you can click the thumbnails to view a picture bigger. 

On thing that I have noticed is pictures posted as thumbnails don't usually get as much attention/votes as people that post full-sized pics as a link. 

I would encourage everyone to learn how to use a photo-hosting site and post links so their pictures can compete on an equal footing with the others. 

Another advantage of posting pics from a photo-hosting site is that the pictures do not take up space on the board server allowing you to post unlimited numbers of pictures.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135328-how-post-pictures-site.html

and:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/154022-how-resize-your-pictures.html

I'm not sure if photobucket still functions the same way as when these tutorials were made up (site functions get changed around occasionally), but they give you an idea on how it all works, even if you choose a different hosting site than photobucket.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Leesa - is that your pretty Chaos in that picture?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

It is Michelle.. That was her last vacation to Lake Anna before she passed..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel blessed to have been able to meet her. What a girl. :wub:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Thank you Michelle... :hug:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

nice to see some warm sunshine pictures. It's FREEZING here


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> nice to see some warm sunshine pictures. It's FREEZING here


We are like at 35 below--how about you guys?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

well, a week ago it was 65. now it's going to be 9


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I know - 40 here in ottawa with the windchill ... wish I had a nice fur coat like my dog LOL she loves it!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

-40 with wind chill is refreshing...until your eye lids and nostrils freeze shut....then we call that brisk.

Stay warm !

SuperG


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It was -7 when I came into work this morning but feels like -25, wind chill is between -25 and -30. 

We are supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow this evening.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I hate when it snows and it's this cold--there is just no fun in it


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Make the most of it....there is some fun to be had out in the snow.

The big snow pile was when my last girl was still around....she finally came up top when I started doing my Leonardo Dicaprio "I'm the king of the world " imitation....

The other is my current girl from last year in her snow fort.

SuperG


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's so cold here that my friends friend just took a video of a horse that froze and is lying in the snow dead


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jane! I love Onyx's eyes in that photo! Lol

Lots of great entries!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Those of you that are using Photobucket to link your pics - check your settings. I've just removed a number of entries that were over the 800 X 600 contest photo size limit - too bad too, they were all gorgeous! 

If your pic has been removed, you can try to repost it the right size.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Okay, I tried again. Hopefully I got it right this time. I think it was actually just a conspiracy against black dogs!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nope - still 1024 X 764.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

McWeagle said:


> Okay, I tried again. Hopefully I got it right this time. I think it was actually just a conspiracy against black dogs!


I think your photo is still too large. Beautiful photo,scenery and dog!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just resized mine on photobucket 800 x 599


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> I just resized mine on photobucket 800 x 599


Yup! Your new pic is good!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Yup! Your new pic is good!


Yay!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol, okay, third time's a charm! (I hope.) I think I've resized it to 800x596 now...

I changed photobucket to always upload NEW photos at 800x600 and assumed it changed all that I'd already uploaded. But the old photos were unaffected.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:thumbup:

You got it!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> You got it!


Hooray!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I noticed my picture was deleted because of the size. I double-checked my photobucket & it's 800 x 580. Thought that was okay. What should I resize to? Sorry for the violation.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmmm, on the forum, it showed up as 1078 X 784 (don't remember the exact dimensions).

Seems to be a default Photobucket size for the forum. 

I don't use Photobucket, so not sure what needs to be tweaked to get the correct size to display. Though I've had this happen before: I was trying to link a pic from another web-site, and though the pic was small on the website, it displayed as a huge picture here.

I had to save the pic from the website, re-size it, and upload it to my photo-sharing site and then link it.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh geez! My picture was huge! So sorry. I will just post as a thumbnail (or whatever it's called). Thank you.


----------



## Goatfather (Nov 25, 2011)

*Picture for Summer - Goatfather*

On a beautiful , perfect day our Amy of Colston visits the lagoon with Mother Kylie


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Goatfather - this thread is for discussion. If you would like to enter your picture in the photo contest, post it in this thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...photo-contest-january-2015-a.html#post6399026

Remember to read the rules, and no text/comments in the actual photo thread please!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Goatfather said:


> On a beautiful , perfect day our Amy of Colston visits the lagoon with Mother Kylie



Where is the lagoon? The water looks awesome!

SuperG


----------



## stu1951 (May 30, 2012)

*Jan 2015 Photo Contest*

Hope I did this right!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Post you picture here:



Castlemaid said:


> Hi - this thread is for discussion. If you would like to enter your picture in the photo contest, post it in this thread:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...photo-contest-january-2015-a.html#post6399026
> 
> Remember to read the rules, and no text/comments in the actual photo thread please!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There are a few people who don't seem to have noticed that there's a contest theme.  Every month we have a unique theme, chosen by the previous months contest winner. This month it's 'Fun in the Sun' so indoor pictures don't really apply.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've noticed this too - I've been thinking of adding a clause that allows me to delete pictures that I feel are not in line with the theme, like the indoor pics for an outside in the sun theme.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> I've noticed this too - I've been thinking of adding a clause that allows me to delete pictures that I feel are not in line with the theme, like the indoor pics for an outside in the sun theme.


:thumbup:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've deleted a few pics that seemed to have been posted randomly, as opposed to being Photo Contest Themed pics. 

New members: the very first post of the photo contest thread has the Month's theme, and the contest rules. Pictures that don't follow the theme or the rules will be deleted.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

(KentuckyFenway's Entry)
We've found the Patriots' ball deflation expert...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know I'm late on the poll - hope to have it up later this evening - it can take an hour or more to set it up, especially when I mess up and have to start over again!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> I know I'm late on the poll - hope to have it up later this evening - it can take an hour or more to set it up, especially when I mess up and have to start over again!


Wow, didn't realize how involved and time consuming it is! Thank you so much for taking the time out to do this for us each month!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Poll is up now! ---- > here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...t/524498-vote-january-2015-photo-contest.html

There are so many AMAZING pics to choose from, picking ONE is going to be hard!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

So What ever happened to the photo contest? I always looked forward to it


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Loneforce said:


> So What ever happened to the photo contest? I always looked forward to it


I've been wondering the same thing ... I miss it. I always enjoyed seeing all the pictures!!!!


----------

